# Restrm count for Unisex Restroom in-lieu of multi-stall



## Revsion0 (May 4, 2018)

This is my first post and am excited to be part of this forum. I am a young architect and have lots of code related questions. I appreciate you responses/ advice/comments in advance!  

I have a project that would like to use all unisex restroom in lieu of multi-stalls.
My required plumbing count is : Water Closet : 1 M, 2 F |  Urinal : 1  | Lavatory: 1 M, 1 F

questions:
1. where in the CBC 2016 code can i find the requirement for unisex replacing multi stalls? or is there such code? 
2. based on my required plumbing count, how many total unisex stalls do i need ? 
2A. Can I have 2 unisex restrooms, 1 of which is ADA or does both need to be ADA unisex restrooms?


----------



## RLGA (May 4, 2018)

You would need three, since the total number of fixtures required must be provided. Since one water closet is required for males and two for females, three water closets are required.


----------



## ADAguy (May 4, 2018)

2018 code revisions should catch up with unisex updates.


----------



## north star (May 5, 2018)

*~ ! ~ ! ~*

Welcome *REVSION0* to The Building Code Forum !  

*~ ! ~ ! ~*


----------



## sergoodo (May 5, 2018)

RLGA said:


> You would need three, since the total number of fixtures required must be provided. Since one water closet is required for males and two for females, three water closets are required.



RLG Is the calculation of 120 occupants correct for 3 unisex WC's  and adjacent common area w/ 2 LAVS at an A2 nightclub/bar for 2015 IBC?


----------



## RLGA (May 6, 2018)

sergoodo said:


> RLG Is the calculation of 120 occupants correct for 3 unisex WC's  and adjacent common area w/ 2 LAVS at an A2 nightclub/bar for 2015 IBC?


Actually, no.

If the occupant load is 120, then there are 60 males and 60 females. For water closets, the ratio is 1 water closet for every 40 occupants per sex. So males would require two (60/40 = 1.5, round up to 2 per Section 2902.1.1). The same applies for females, so the overall total will be 4 water closets.

Lavatories have a ratio of 1 lavatory for every 75 occupants per sex, so each sex would require 1 lavatory. But if you’re providing unisex restrooms, then one lavatory is required in each unisex restroom.

The 2018 IBC allows for “single-user toilet facilities,” which means you can have a restroom facility with all the water closets, each located within a separate room and not a toilet stall, and all having access to the required number of lavatories for both sexes. So, applying the new 2018 to your example, you would need a single restroom facility with four water closet rooms and includes two lavatories.


----------



## steveray (May 7, 2018)

1109.2 Toilet and bathing facilities. Each toilet room and
bathing room shall be accessible. Where a floor level is not
required to be connected by an accessible route, the only toilet
rooms or bathing rooms provided within the facility shall
not be located on the inaccessible floor. At least one of each
type of fixture, element, control or dispenser in each accessible
toilet room and bathing room shall be accessible.


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2018)

RLGA said:


> ...Section 2902.1.1.
> The 2018 IBC allows...


*In CA, we do not use the IBC chapter 29, nor do we use the IPC.*
CA has adopted the CPC based on the UPC.




steveray said:


> 1109.2 ...


*CA does not use the IBC chapter 11, *
CA has adopted Chapter 11A Housing Accessibility and CHAPTER 11B - Accessibility to Public Buildings, Public Accommodations, Commercial Buildings and Public Housing


----------



## steveray (May 7, 2018)

OK Mark...Does Cali allow "non separate sex " restrooms? And are there any exemptions for single rooms to not be accessible?


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2018)

Based on the code requiring separate facilities, It is up to the building official if he/she wants to accept the "All Gender" restrooms, in this application. Combining the rooms conserves space for in essence, non-profit making space. And it will cost more dues to the duplication of lavatories (sinks) and all the required accessories.


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2018)

steveray said:


> OK Mark...Does Cali allow "non separate sex " restrooms? And are there any exemptions for single rooms to not be accessible?


*CPC Section 412.3 Separate Toilet Facilities*

Separate toilet facilities shall be provided for each sex.

*Exceptions*
1. Residential installations
2. In occupancies serving ten (10) or fewer people, one (1) toilet facility, designated for use by no more than one (1) person at a time, shall be permitted for use by both sexes.
3. In business and mercantile occupancies with a total floor area of fifteen hundred (1500) square feet or less, one (1) toilet facility, designated for use by no more than one (1) person at a time, shall satisfy the requirements for serving customers and employees of both sexes


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2018)

mark handler said:


> *CPC Section 412.3 Separate Toilet Facilities*
> 
> Separate toilet facilities shall be provided for each sex.
> 
> ...




*Pretty Clear *


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2018)

Also in California
AB 1732, passed into law
Requires, commencing on March 1, 2017, businesses, places of public accommodation, or state or local government agencies that offer a single-user toilet facility to be designated as an all-gender toilet facility, as specified...
EVEN EXISTING FACILITIES, *yes this is retroactive. *


----------



## RLGA (May 7, 2018)

mark handler said:


> *In CA, we do not use the IBC chapter 29, nor do we use the IPC.*
> CA has adopted the CPC based on the UPC.


Although the OP was regarding the CBC, sergoodo’s question, to which I was responding, was in regard to the 2015 IBC.


----------



## ADAguy (May 7, 2018)

Confusing? Not if you are in CA.


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2018)

RLGA said:


> Although the OP was regarding the CBC, sergoodo’s question, to which I was responding, was in regard to the 2015 IBC.


----------



## sergoodo (May 8, 2018)

RLGA said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> If the occupant load is 120, then there are 60 males and 60 females. For water closets, the ratio is 1 water closet for every 40 occupants per sex. So males would require two (60/40 = 1.5, round up to 2 per Section 2902.1.1). The same applies for females, so the overall total will be 4 water closets.
> 
> ...



Thanks, thinking occupant load of 120 "unisexes", good to know the correct calc is simple M&F


----------



## RLGA (May 8, 2018)

sergoodo said:


> Thanks, thinking occupant load of 120 "unisexes", good to know the correct calc is simple M&F


Section 2902.1.1 requires the division between male and female fixtures, and there is no exception to that division. The only exception provided is when the M/F ratio is not equal.


----------



## hapyhour (Mar 5, 2019)

RLGA said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> If the occupant load is 120, then there are 60 males and 60 females. For water closets, the ratio is 1 water closet for every 40 occupants per sex. So males would require two (60/40 = 1.5, round up to 2 per Section 2902.1.1). The same applies for females, so the overall total will be 4 water closets.
> 
> ...



Ron,
Isn't a toilet room includes a lavatory and a toilet stall does not.  With the lavatories still in the common space, this would not be a single user toilet facility, but a single gender facility where the toilet partitions are simply more private.  The 50% rule would not apply.  A toilet stall is not defined by the partitioning material.


----------



## JPohling (Mar 5, 2019)

you will need urinals in those single occupancies to satisfy the urinal requirements


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 10, 2019)

Ouch!  Urinals and 60" wide rooms?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 11, 2019)

JPohling said:


> you will need urinals in those single occupancies to satisfy the urinal requirements



I believe a urinal is a substitute for a required water closet for a men's room and not a requirement to have a urinal. We have a state requirement for establishments serving food or drink to have at least on urinal in addition to the one required water closet.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 11, 2019)

Are you allowing adjacent sex neutral toilet rooms with common/shared lavs?
How are you addressing fixture count if so?


----------

